# New '06 GTO owner-want to delete pre Cats



## kienangeier (Jul 11, 2013)

I live in Maryland and want to replace the headers/exhaust for more HP/ better flow and sound. The only aftermarket part on my GOAT is a K&N intake. I have heard good things about the Kooks headers so they are on my mind, but I am not too sure about and exhaust? Please give suggestions as anything would help right now!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Throw on the LTs and mid pipe, high flow cats if you use them and see what it sounds like. The cat back can change the sound as will the headers but as far a power you won't gain a thing after the cats. BTW I'd slap the stock intake back on. It's as good or better than the K&N


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Or install a SvedeSpeed OTRCAI. 

Kooks are good, but not the only game in town.


----------

